

Frogcart - node.js shopping cart - bellwether
http://frogcart.com

======
bellwether
Oh, and it's free for most users with 250 free carts per month. A cart is
created the first time a user tries to add something to their cart, so for
most people it'll either be free or pay for itself (only $0.05 per cart after
250)

------
bellwether
The API layer is built in node.js <https://api.frogcart.com/heartbeat>

MVC 4 and Web API for the marketing and admin site. AWS load balancer, DNS and
hosting.

